
Show HN: My game, Sky Fleet, just went up on Steam - dan335
Still a ton of work to do to but this is a huge step.  Any suggestions are appreciated!
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.steampowered.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;1347540&#x2F;Sky_Fleet&#x2F;
======
dan335
Here's a clickable link.
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1347540/Sky_Fleet/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1347540/Sky_Fleet/)

